# Happy Easter Everyone!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok: haha...

But seriously... Remember the REAL reason for the Holiday. It's a fairly important one...


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I am proud of the fact that you posted that. Not many people have the courage to express religion. I can admit that I struggle with it dealing in the corporate world, and in my everyday life. When this world keeps kicking you in the teeth just remember, the only thing that matters is what we celebrate this week. 

Happy Eastern to all, and thanks Polaris425.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Happy Easter to you, Polaris 425 and I'll take my rabbit breaded and fried in bacon grease thank you. Happy Easter to all members and their families.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Easter to everyone from my family


....and P425, don't worry, while many people don't talk about it, I think a lot DO understand and plan to acknowledge the holiday for what it really means.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah everyone knows the real reason is to find hidden eggs LMFAO jk


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy Easter !! This whole week is about Jesus' triumphant entry into Jerusalem , His death , burial , and most importantly His resurrection. Without it there is no hope and salvation.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Easter all.


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy Easter....










Due to circumstances beyond our control Easter will be cancelled this year.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG Masher....you're warped!! :bigok:


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I love when people take the time to get a nice picture like that. I'm sure everybody remembers the "free cat" pic that was emailed around. Good stuff.


----------

